# Should have yelled TIMBER



## alleyyooper (Oct 26, 2017)

This blind was my first one here at home.





I didn't have it on skids just had the 4"x4"x8' sunk in th eground 2 feet. figured I could jack it out of the ground with my big tractor Jack and put skids under the post so I could move it. 
Was easy to get it out of the ground on one end then setting it back on the ground. did the secone end and it was fine and I placed the skid under the post. started letting it down and over it went.

Well I had built it modular so I just need to take it apart and move it to where i want it now. Of course I will place skids under the platform this time so I can hook on it to move it.

Going to try to move this one next, it is on skids and I have moved it a couple times all ready.






 Al


----------



## mesupra (Oct 26, 2017)

Thats a great looking hunting shack. We have a permanent 8x10 on telephone poles 12' off the ground surrounded by clover, corn and turnips. Distances up to 1800 yards if you are so inclined.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 28, 2017)

The blue one is 4'x4' was thefirst one I built and used it on the ground for a couple years then sat it up on the stand.

The camo painted one is 5'x5' foot and I like that bit of extra room so was going to trade places as I spend so much time in the blue one because of where it is at.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 28, 2017)

So the idea is the moose come up to your tree house? Baiting legal?


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 10, 2017)

No baiting for moose is not legal and in fact there is now moose season in Michigan. They are still trying to get a heard established. There is also now season to hunt wolves who hunt thos moose they are trying to establish either.
Elk hunting in Michigan is a pricy endover, might just as well book a hunt in a western state or in westeren Canada may save some money doing so.

But white tail deer baiting is legal in Michigan although I don't bait. White tail deer have a patteren and one can find good habitat with deer sign and set up a blind like mine and if on private property YOU OWN leave it there fore ever.

Fire arm season is just 5 days away now. 

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 10, 2017)

Weird.

I'm not much of a hunter, don't have time or really desire. Don't mind target shooting, but if I'm hungry I'll pay a farmer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Whats weird? There are thousands of deer hunters in my state alone and I would guess every state includeing New York and California to have simular numbers.

If you like beef pork and mutton then a farmer is the go to guy for that meat.

 Al


----------

